# Solved: WMI event error 10



## cstortion

I have been getting the following error message every day since I reinstalled win 7 and I am at a loss as to how to repair it, despite my attempts to repair it in accordance with the instructions given in several similar threads that appear in this forum:

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Date: 10/7/2013 1:33:37 PM
Event ID: 10
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Cary-PC
Description:
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WMI" Guid="{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}" EventSourceName="WinMgmt" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-10-07T17:33:37.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>5276</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Cary-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
//./root/CIMV2
SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99
0x80041003
</EventData>
</Event>

This is the basic info relating to my computer:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G640 @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3990 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1803 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 451063 MB, Free - 415191 MB;
Motherboard: LENOVO, MAHOBAY
Antivirus: ESET NOD32 Antivirus 6.0, Updated and Enabled

I have run start-up repair in safe mode, sfc /scannow and chkdsk /f with no positive results. I also ran the MS hot fix 50688 that was suggested in one thread and also ran the script suggested in that same thread, without success. Once again I must turn to the kind and knowledgeable folks who populate this forum for help.

Thanks,

Cary

P>S>I don't know if it's relevant, but I am also notified of warnings regarding the Application Virtualization Client. The event ID's are 3191 (3) and 3057 (6).


----------



## dai

error 10 usually means drivers not installed


----------



## dvk01

try the fixit here 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-US;2545227 again, but you might need to run it a couple of times. On one system I had the problem and the fixit wouldn't work but the manual fix using an elevated command prompt did cure it


----------



## dvk01

there is also a slightly different vbs script posted here that is more likely to work if the other one didn't http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950375


----------



## cstortion

I have gone to the 1st fix-it site, downloaded the do-it-yourself mode, copied the script you suggested and saved it to notepad as Workaround.vbs. (The script is now on my desktop.) I opened the command prompt with adm. privileges, but I don't know how to change directories to run the script. I've checked online for an answer and am confused by the explanations. I'm hopeful that you can help me with a more understandable explanation and directions. Thanks.

Cary


----------



## cstortion

Derek, as I read through the notes regarding this particular fix, the following comment is made: "This particular Event ID 10 error message listed above can be safely ignored, this is not indicative of a problem with the Service Pack or with the operating system." Given that information, should I just leave well enough alone and forget the fix?


----------



## dvk01

when the cmd prompt opens it should say C:\users\< your user name> 
if it does then type cd desktop < press enter>
it should then say C:\users\< your user name>\desktop
so type "Workaround.vbs" and it should run

If cmd prompt opens in any other directory, tell us what it opens in & we will give specific what to do

if the admin cmd prompt opens in system32 as it might well do , then the easiest way is move the workaround.vbs to system 32 folder


----------



## cstortion

When I opened the cmd prompt with adm. privileges, it opened as you said it would. I tried to cut and paste the script, without success. I tried to move it by dragging it into the cmd prompt window, without success. How do I move the script into system 32, as you suggested? 

Your patience and understanding is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cstortion

I located the system 32 file at C:\Windows\System 32. When I opened it there were many many folders. Which folder do I choose to place the script? Or, am I just in the wrong place.


----------



## dvk01

first copy the Workaround.vbs file on desktop ( right click it & select copy) 
then 
just open the C:\Windows\System32 folder & right click a blank spot & select paste 
the open the elevated command prompt & simply type "Workaround.vbs" make sure to include the "" then press enter & the script should run


----------



## cstortion

Derek, I'm truly confused. I used the RUN command to open the System 32 folder. Is that the correct method to open the folder? If not, how should I do it?

When the file opened, (the way I did it) every time I searched for a blank spot and thought I found one, when I right clicked within the folder to paste the script, one of the numerous files within the folder opened, instead. Should I open a new folder within System 32, label it Workaround.vbs and paste the file into that folder? If not, what should I do?

I am grateful for your help, but I need to be spoon fed. Your instructions, although quite clear, are not detailed enough for me. 

P>S>By your use of the term "elevated command prompt" do you mean that I should right click and choose to run the Prompt as the Administrator? If not, what do you mean by "elevated command prompt".


----------



## dvk01

I think the best and safest thing here is to totally ignore the error messages
The Microsoft articles clearly say that there is no ill effects from the error messages and everything works as it should be
The extremely high risk of creating a problem that didn't previously exist is too high for my liking


----------



## cstortion

Derek, I don't know how it happened, but the WMI error has been resolved. There have been no more WMI errors since I last responded to you. Your patience and help has been rewarded. Thank you.

Cary


----------

